

Can Ethics Be Taught [in Business Schools]? - cwan
http://www.businessethics.ca/blog/2009/11/teaching-ethics-in-business-schools.html

======
indiejade
Great post.

IMHO, the answer is a definite _Yes_ : ethics can be taught. The further
removed from the humble worker the management becomes, the greater the risk of
unethical behavior. It's all about structure. The reason our economy (USA)
busted in late 2008 is because the "management" class of people became too
disembodied from the standard middle-class worker.

 _The first problem is that Orwin neglects that the main goal of business
education is to teach people management skills. So we can usefully teach
people to devise management structures that minimize wrong-doing on the part
of their employees, even if we can't change the characters of future managers
themselves._

It's not about changing "character" so much as allowing transparency in the
process and what's expected. It's very interesting to observe who totally
freaks out over policy and such that promotes transparency . . . cliques and
class-stereotypes dissolve under the lens of transparency.

